

Ethereum: Yet another next big thing - 21xhipster
https://blog.cyber.fund/ethereum-yet-another-next-big-thing-7168157480bc

======
T-A
> Decentralized Autonomous Organization is a real threat to any business or
> state that exists today.

And how do businesses and states usually react to real threats?

~~~
21xhipster
This time - join the meal is the only option :-)

------
21xhipster
My opinionated view on Ethereum. tldr: Yesterday happens weird stuff.

